# Viewing my external HDs on a computer instead of my 722???



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know (or can you point me toward) how to access my VIP722-linked external hard drives on a computer (preferably a Mac)? There are a couple reasons I want to do this. First of all, if I can manage to shrink the files down a bit it would save space for me. 

Also, I'm moving abroad soon (US Military) and obviously won't have Dish access anymore. But I now have nearly 4 hard drives full of HD goodness, and it would be a shame not to be able to watch my content while I'm abroad.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome jedipastor to DBSTalk. 

Sorry but the content on your EHD is only designed to be view using your 622/722 assigned to your account. The files are encrypted and will not play using a MAC or PC.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Ron Barry said:


> Welcome jedipastor to DBSTalk.
> 
> Sorry but the content on your EHD is only designed to be view using your 622/722 assigned to your account. The files are encrypted and will not play using a MAC or PC.


Ron -

Is it technically possible jedipastor could take the 722 with him to watch EHD content?

I haven't tried that with mine, but my old 508's will play programming on the internal drive without a satellite signal. I used to do that when the snow completely blocked out everything and I didn't want to break my neck cleaning the dish.

If it's technically possible maybe [email protected] would create a "military exception" so they could use it? Seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> Is it technically possible jedipastor could take the 722 with him to watch EHD content?


yes, it is technically possible. you can access the dvr functions without a satellite signal, so that would work. now if its leased and he is planning on cancelling the account while he is gone, he would need to purchase a receiver that supports the EHD's and activate it on the account first, and then cancel the account...


----------



## Teran (Mar 16, 2007)

But would access to the EHD still work without an active account?


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

That's a good question, since the code that allows the receiver access to EHD is part of the account... not sure it would work that way.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks.

I signed up for an 18-month commitment and got the DVR for free...so I think that means I own it and can just take it with me. It's sort of large, but I think it would be worth it given all the stuff I have recorded.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually I am pretty sure you don't own the DVR and most likely it is part of the package and goes when you close your account. That is how it usually works. This question really wonders into a lot of areas both technical and business related and my suggestion would be to contact the CEO office with this question and see what they say.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

!pride Come on CEO - support our troops!


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Ron Barry said:


> Actually I am pretty sure you don't own the DVR and most likely it is part of the package and goes when you close your account. That is how it usually works. This question really wonders into a lot of areas both technical and business related and my suggestion would be to contact the CEO office with this question and see what they say.


Well, I know I'm not leasing it (not paying any leasing fees). My understanding was that wish Dish receivers you almost always have to purchase the equipment (unless they lease in your area) unlike cable. I signed up under a deal where they game me a free DVR receiver. I didn't read anywhere in the contract that "free dvr receiver" meant "free to use only while under contract" or anything like that. In fact, if it's not mine at this point and they demand it back when I am shipped abroad, I think I'd be inclined to join a class-action lawsuit against them.

Giving out a free piece of equipment in order to get a long-term contract is just like what the mobile phone carriers due with free phones--they subsidize the cost of the unit against the guarantee of a long-term contract, in my case a contract that included the full HD package.

Does anyone else have any ideas on this? Do we own our DVRs or just borrow them from Dish?

And thanks, Phrelin


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Unless you purchased it from a dealer other than Dish and paid $400-$600 for it, you are leasing it. There are different names for the fees charged by Dish but with either an owned box or a leased box the monthly fees come out to be almost the same.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I am sure there are a lot of different plans, but I also know that there is a trend from the Sat companies to move to a pay as you go rather than purchase the DVR plan. Usually there is an upfront cost associated for leasing or buying and perhaps that has gone away to more of a cable model. This definitely is not my area of expertise so I am sure others will pipe in. 

As for always buying. Actually, with a 722/622 it is the other way around. Most user are leasing their DVRs so like I said above I would be really surprised if there was a deal where the DVR is yours to own and not pay any up front cost. 

I would definitely look into it and make sure before you pick up your DVR and head off overseas.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, I just e-mailed CS to ask if Dish has a policy where they can "pause" your service if you are military stationed overseas, and whether or not I can keep my DVR during that time. I'll post the reply when I get it.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

jedipastor said:


> Okay, I just e-mailed CS to ask if Dish has a policy where they can "pause" your service if you are military stationed overseas, and whether or not I can keep my DVR during that time. I'll post the reply when I get it.


There is a Dish Essential package (NOT Dish HD Essential) that runs $9.99 a month. Even if you had to pay the HD enabling fee (required for 722 and no HD package) this "pause" in regular service would cost you $17 per month. That is what my inlaws do when they go on their extended (3 month) vacations every summer.

Let us know what Dish says about military. Be interested if they support our troops.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, so i found out that Dish does allow you to "pause" service for up to 6 months, but seeing as I'd be stationed abroad for about 3 years, this doesn't help me.

They also said that I'm NOT allowed to bring my DVR with me when I go, which means my 2TB of dvr goodness will be all for naught.

So I'm left with looking at the other option--figure out a way to either:

1) Transfer the content on my Dish-paired external hard drives to my computer
2) Read the Dish-paired drives with some computer program (preferred)
3) Buy a TiVo and someone get my Dish-paired external drives to work with it

So does anyone know of any way I can do this? I have a Mac with both MacOS and Windows installed. 

This is a pretty big issue for my family. Not only does moving abroad not sound fun, but the American tv options are crappy, non-HD, and expensive.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Have you thought about the Archos generation 5 players? This allows you to transfer your dish content (SD only) to a portable player that you could take anywhere with you. Unless Archos has changed something with their players since the pocket dish, the hard drive is accessible from a computer. Files can be transferred and stored elswhere and then returned to the player to be viewed.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

While we are not allowed to discuss decrypting sat. programming I will put out that the programming on the EHD is encrypted and AFAIK that encryption has not been broken so it can not be transferred to any type of computer (or TiVo) and be viewable.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

I've heard about the Archos, thanks for that idea, but for me it's all about HD--that's why I got Dish in the first place.

I might look into an HD capture card for my computer, but the time involved would be extreme.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

True, but Marriner is right about the PocketDish. I have done that and it works fine. The recordings can only be SD but if you copy them from the receiver to the PD (or Archos device nowdays), you can then connect the PD to your laptop and copy the files to a hard drive (or whatever) and delete them from the PD to free up the space. Later you can copy back from the hard drive to the PD and play them using the PD.

It's not the greatest solution since you can't watch HD and you do have to get a PD device, but it does work. You can connect the PD to the TV and view the recordings on the TV. You don't have to watch the little screen.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

So basically I'm totally out of luck here. Dish has told me that even if I keep an active account using the cheapest options, I still cannot take my Dish DVR with me when I'm shipped out--it has to stay at the address on the account. Now, of course I could do it anyway and risk some sort of fine--but I don't like that idea.

I _may_ be able to simply purchase a DVR shortly before leaving, pair my drives to that new DVR, and then it should work for me. But that would be very expensive. I'd be better off simply buying all the shows on Blu-ray...but the problem is most of them are not available on Blu-ray yet.

I hate being a complainer or someone who expects entitlements or something, but I must admit I'm kind of frustrated and hoped that there would be some more support for out troops.

Oh well, there's always bittorrent.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm supprised this thread was allowed to continue as long as it has. Recently I responded to someone asking a similar question and was quickly stifled by a moderator for suggesting a hack. I was not and I don't think the OP was suggesting anything illegal but I guess that's the way it goes. :nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jedipastor said:


> I hate being a complainer or someone who expects entitlements or something, but I must admit I'm kind of frustrated and hoped that there would be some more support for out troops.
> 
> Oh well, there's always bittorrent.


It is a shame ... but focus your "upset" against the owners of the programs ... THEY are the ones that wrote the rules DISH is enforcing.

Not to say that our armed forces are not a hotbed of abusing copyright laws and the rights of copyright owners. Apparently the uniform code of conduct doesn't cover that ... or people look the other way. Yes, I appreciate the sacrifices made by the military ... my father served for 28 years, my brother for less. But to consider breaking a law as an "entitlement" of being in the service?

I hope you can find legal sources for the content you're looking for.



EXTACAMO said:


> I'm supprised this thread was allowed to continue as long as it has. Recently I responded to someone asking a similar question and was quickly stifled by a moderator for suggesting a hack. I was not and I don't think the OP was suggesting anything illegal but I guess that's the way it goes. :nono2:


It is probably time to close the thread ... the answer is clear. You can't do it.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, it seems clear that the original title is not possible, but this thread then turned to what the alternatives might be for someone in my position. Unfortunately, there seem to be only one...buy a Slingbox and ask a friend to hook it up at their house in the States so that I can view my external Dish drives in [unknown country].


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is an excellent solution! SlingBox is a good answer.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought so too. Now all I need to do is convince someone I know to get Dish


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Or you could buy a DVD recorder and burn everything on your EHD's. . .

This might be a little more expensive than buying a sling though. One bad thing about getting a sling is that you have to worry about internet connectivity. . .


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, but he main issue is that I want my HD to be HD--a dvd recorded would not give me HD. 

Another option would be to buy an HD video capture card for my computer, and record all the content on my external drives...but this would take FOREVER.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jedipastor said:


> Thanks, but he main issue is that I want my HD to be HD--a dvd recorded would not give me HD.
> 
> Another option would be to buy an HD video capture card for my computer, and record all the content on my external drives...but this would take FOREVER.


Does the SLingBox "sling" HD yet? I know it passes the content of the channels... but last time I looked, it did not stream HD video as HD.

Also, as for asking a friend to hook up your external drive... that isn't going to work. The external hard drives are "married" to your account, so the only way to view your archived content is from a Dish receiver currently on your account. If you give the external drive to a friend on a different Dish account, he would have to reformat the drive (losing all your recordings) to use it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The DRM issue discussion will be going on _ad nauseam_.

To solve the problem, boycott everything Sony particularly blu-ray until there is a Sony manufactured blu-ray recorder that does not honor DRM protecting Sony-owned media (don't hold your breath).

Among the largest major media conglomerates, Sony is the most obnoxious about DRM and owns the licensing rights to the HD video disk system we are all stuck with. People seem to pretend Sony's DRM obsession is unknown when, in fact, (a) this is the company that illegally screwed with peoples computers to protect its music cd's and (b) had to recall a bunch of dvds that turned out to be protected so well they wouldn't even run on some Sony DVD players. See here.

Under the current legal system there is only one way to obtain HD programming to share - buy the BluRay DVD at retail and pass it around.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.. Lets not go down the DRM road and who are the evil players.. There is plenty of blame the consumers can dish out and it does not all fall into one company (Pun fully intended). For purpose of this thread.. Lets keep the solutions suggested to legal methods and lets avoid the DRM is evil rathole that phrelin refers to. 

As to offering up a solution. Pherlin is pretty accurate... There really is not a viable cost effective solution to make your HD content transportable. I think if that is the goal I would suggest looking at SD alternatives because they require a lot less space in terms of storage, there are a lot more solutions to solve the problem, and next to the alternative of no content the SD solution does appear more appealing.


----------



## jedipastor (Apr 23, 2008)

Great, so I'm totally out of luck. I wish I wouldn't have wasted all that money on those external hard drives. 

I suppose I should have realized that when something is advertised as "free" like "Get your own HD DVR for Free..." it doesn't mean it.


----------

